# The Bathroom Thumps



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's priceless. 

Have you posted any pictures of Griffin-would love to see him.

I just saw the one in your Member Intro thread-he's gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Photos of Griffin Posted*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's priceless.
> 
> Have you posted any pictures of Griffin-would love to see him.
> 
> I just saw the one in your Member Intro thread-he's gorgeous!!!!!!!!


I did post some, CAROLINA MOM. I now have an album on my member page. Thank you for asking!

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'd forgotten you had posted a picture of Griffin in your first post of your intro-his snow pic.

I'll check out your Gallery too.

I just looked at your album pics, he looks like a cuddly teddy bear. 

He's a stunning boy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------

